# Tooth brushing ?



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Is tooth brushing really necessary or even advisable for dogs? I never used to hear of it. What do you think?

I have had dogs all my life who had good long lives. I never brushed a dog's teeth nor did I have any vet do any cleaning. None of my dogs ever had tooth decay or dental problems or bad breath. Of course they didn't eat sugary things like I do.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

We started brushing our mini poo's teeth as he got older (started at about 12 years old, probably), at our vet's suggestion, and it helped avoid having to use anaesthetic on him for a dental for his remaining years. 

We started brushing our spoo's teeth as soon as we got him, and our vet again said this is a good thing. She suggested one of those little child's rotating toothbrushes. We also give him raw bones to chew on for recreation and, hopefully, some dental benefits.

So there may be varying opinions, but my vet and I both think it's a good idea.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

How much you need to brush your dog's teeth also depends on the dog, if he loves his chews and chews all the time then he will naturally clean his teeth and he won't require brushing as often as a dog who does not like to chew.... 

None of my dogs needed their teeth cleaning in the past but now my mother's poodle x cocker spaniel need to have his cleaned by a vet yearly. He doesn't chew and my mother can't clean his teeth because he wouldn't let her. He wasn't used to it since he was a pup and now he is too old (at 16.5y) 

I think it is better to teach them to get used to it and accept it no matter what.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I brush their teeth everyday (sometimes every other day) with 

enzymatic dog-tooth-paste for tartar 

I started late, when Lou was about 8months old I think, and when we rescued Apollo at 12months old 

It seems to stop tarter from developing! Even though I started late, they have great teeth and are totally cool with the process, but then again they'd let me do anything to them, they don't mind it LOL they are like rag-dolls 

I'm happy with brushing their teeth, it only takes a few minutes and it seems to work really well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah they are big enough so it is easy, 

It is so hard to brush Lucia's teeth, she's tiny and she got such a tiny mouth... I bought the smallest toothbrush I could find, I still can hardly get it in so she obviously hates it, even though she lets me do anything with her......... I will have to think of a better way..


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Have you tried a finger-brush? I have one too, but prefer the regular ones...

I found this picture on google. I wouldn't hold my dog's mouth like that and 

it's not exactly like the one I have, 
the one I have is softer and I think would work well for a tiny mouth 

Ps. If you can't find a brush that works at all. A vet once told me that at leash use your finger to run some enzymatic tooth paste on their teeth



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

oh I got that, it is bigger than the toothbrush I got....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> oh I got that, it is bigger than the toothbrush I got....



Haha! I guess I know nothing about the little guys! 

I'm a LARGE-dog person LOL 

Just trying to help though..... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was told using a baby washcloth over your finger works great..haven't tried it yet


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I brush Swizzle with the finger toothbrush and occasionally scale his teeth. His teeth are great and don't need to be scaled but if they need it at some point it will be no big deal because he is use to it. I have seen many dogs with filthy, disgusting teeth as they are neglected by most. I know my vet always comments on Swizzle's teeth and how nice and clean they are. The smaller the dog the more important it is to be proactive with dental health.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I brush Tonka's teeth every day... with a raw Chicken back.  

Actually, I use it more as an appetizer... to prime him for the kibble. But it works well to keep his teeth clean.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

CT Girl said:


> I brush Swizzle with the finger toothbrush and occasionally scale his teeth. ......


How do you scale his teeth? With what?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

With this. Sorry, I don't know how to do pictures.

Amazon.com: Tooth Scaler (Perfect for Cats and Dogs) - 6.5 Inch Double Header Tarter Remover/scraper - Stainless Steel That Will Not Rust - By Majestic: Pet Supplies


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It is very advisable and necessary and I totally recommend it -- even if it is weekly if you don't think your dog needs it. Some dogs have great teeth, just like people, and well some need more attention. My miniature, Jake, was 16 when I lost him and only started developing some tartar the last year's of his life -- at raw maybe the last 10 years. My Sunny is not so lucky with perfect teeth and gums.....I do need to brush his often. Get a good dog toothpaste and very soft brush -- good to stimulate the gums, too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> I was told using a baby washcloth over your finger works great..haven't tried it yet


For tiny dogs cheesecloth works great, too.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I should mention I do feed raw bones which really does most of the cleaning but I also brush and pretend scale. A lot of dog bad breath issues result from their teeth rotting out.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I just found this in one of the dog magazines... 

Dog Teeth Cleaning, Microfibre Tooth Cleaner

I'm going to order one and see how that works


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Our vet told us that gauze wrapped around the finger works great. We also use the finger brushes - but reaching those back teeth in a tiny narrow poodle mouth isn't always easy! I also use the enzymatic tartar control toothpaste. And both of my boys chew a lot. I also scale their teeth when need be and use some tartar control spray. I also use water additive sometimes and they get Z Bones pretty regularly. Ryker just had his check-up and the vet said his teeth are in great shape! Doing veterinarian teeth cleaning can be so expensive, so we try to avoid that.


----------

